
Jeff Bezos and Mark Zuckerberg just lobbed another grenade on the unicorn fire - vvvv
https://pando.com/2016/05/04/jeff-bezos-and-mark-zuckerberg-just-lobbed-another-grenade-unicorn-fire/8b9e12649889749bcd7c70d85fd22933ddab3d63/
======
mgalka
I have to think the market is smart enough to factor in differences in
accounting standards. Can't see how an accounting change could really be
devastating for Twitter.

